

The Flash Web Server - helwr
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~vivek/flash/

======
hga
" _This software, "Flash", is distributed to individuals for personal non-
commercial use and to non-profit entities for non-commercial purposes only. It
is licensed on a non-exclusive basis, free of charge for these uses. All
parties interested in any other use of the software should contact the Rice
University Office of Technology Transfer...._ "

